# Hope no poodle forum members are waiting on a toy poodle from this NC breeder!



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! If the CKC revokes your license you've got to be bad.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

They are breeding six different breeds that is a lot.

And how on earth can they say this


> *We guarantee our dogs to be free of genetic defects



And I don't understand this either do they not breed the dogs ? Or are they talking about that they have several breeding dogs ?



> Rush Kennel has several breeders, and litters are born often!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

How awful. THANKS SO MUCH FOR POSTING THIS!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

It's the Continental Kennel Club (ContKC), not the Canadian Kennel Club (CKC). ContKC is kinda up there with the APRI group, as in they'll register anything that barks and has 4 legs.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Let's not confuse the CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) with the OTHER CKC (Continental Kennel Club). This is awful but not happening often enough!! There are a ton of puppy mills and glorified puppy mills out there not being investigated or shut down. SICKENING!!!!!!


----------



## amandah (Mar 9, 2010)

Update of the HORRIBLE things found at Rush Kennels!!! By the way this woman was on wife swap a few years ago... 
digtriad.com | Triad, NC | Video Main Page


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Dogsinstyle said:


> Wow! If the CKC revokes your license you've got to be bad.


This was the exact thought I had when they said that. I cannot imagine how bad you've gotta be!:scared:


----------



## amandah (Mar 9, 2010)

Funny thing is I spoke to this breeder and did not buy from her I AM SO GLAD! 
text version of the news story Update: Pleasant Garden Kennel Under Investigation digtriad.com | Triad, NC | Most Popular Story

Oddest thing is the website for this kennel is still up and it says "under new management" Like that really matters!


----------

